# Gulmarg '07/08 - Snowboarding in Kashmir



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

*east asia-central asia-hymas*

i will be living in china for 2 years. they are openig a sick place in northwestern china called ping tain up by the stans and mongolia in the winter of 2008.

i would love to hit the hymas including kashmir next winter as well-
also looking to heliboard the stans as its way cheaper than in india.

looking forward to your posts-

lets hope that india and pakistan dont start fighting again so they can keep the region open!

as of china not much on the net that i can find so far!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

*re: PingTian*



surfsno2001 said:


> as of china not much on the net that i can find so far!


You're right - this is all I could find:

Official Resort Site - PingTian
Aspiring Tour Operator - China Ski Tours, LLC
Press Clipping - Denver Post (CO)

Definitely something to keep an eye on :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

*been to europe? france eh?*

i lived in austria for 2 1/2 years and got to ride the alberg/st.anton a lot. f$#% i miss that. i also spent a season in colorado in golden and got to ride loveland for free a lot. i am a backcountry guy and living in the alps i got the bug. seems like the place you are going to is known for this as is the joint they are building in northwest china. nothing like hiking shite out with shoes and dropping in for freshies.. l leave the freestyle to the kidies i ride big mountains baby!

my dream is to somehow get back to die alpen and locate a gig in innsbruck next time.
first i will have 2 years in china!

anyone else out there gonna be in the neighborhood or if you head back again for 08 let me know!

i will be in chengdu in sichuan province which includes part of historical tibet. I know of a few joints in that province but where you are headed looks like the bomb.

also had a chance to visit mexico and the baja 2 summers ago to try a stab at surfing...

how in the hell to you get around so much? my excuse- i am a teacher and a native english/german speaker. i also speak bad spanish and soon to bad mandarian!

like your forum site.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

*re: France*

Thanks for the compliment - do you mean the blog? In any case I'm self-employed so that accounts for the time I have to travel, which has always been my #1 priority.

I had gone to a few places in France but my favorite - by far - is Val Cenis. Great village, super fun hill, not crowded. Have not yet been to Austria or Switzerland, but would like to someday. Heard that St. Anton is the sh*t!

Blog: Gulmarg '07/08


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

*places i've hit in europe and the states..*

i've had a chance to ride a lot of colorado including abasin being my favorite as it is a lot like austria at the top!

in europe i have been to: 
1. *jelenia gora* - poland in silesia which is a lot like new england
2.*the high tatras *in slovakia (like a mini alps)- back in the day in 1995!
3. *sudelfeld* in bavaria/germany which is a nice little place and very cheap but like all of the northern german speaking alps subject to whiteouts!!
4.*Garmish* on the glacier which is not cheap and crowded but has sick views of the tyrolian/bavarian alps
5. *kaurnertal*-glacier in tirol for the opening party with anthrax!! (oeztal too which was flat and boring glacier...)
6. *zell am see*- in salzburg province with a glacier which is the best and longest i've been on...
7. *St. anton *and Lech which are insane for above the tree line and trees with 82 lifts the alberg is the bomb. i lived an hour away in feldkirch on the swiss/liechtenstein border and it was 2 of the best years of my life. innsbruck is 2 hrs to the west..

i would by far recomend the alberg- a place i always wanted to hit and biked through in the summer is oberstdorf in bavaria which seems like the best place for big mountain riding in germany not far from ulm. i guess chamonix has the best off-piste in europe outside the alberg and seem joint in the french part of switzy-land with their nice swiss misses.
man i miss that stuff.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

*Gulmarg '07/08*



surfsno2001 said:


> ...the french part of switzy-land with their nice swiss misses.
> man i miss that stuff.


Gulmarg was a full-on sausage party,  about the only downside to the whole trip.

Blog is updated and I can wholly recommend mc_roon's trip reports at TGR :thumbsup:

BLOG
TR PART 1
TR PART 2


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

*Gulmarg '07/08*



myhouseinpanama said:


> Gulmarg was a full-on sausage party,  about the only downside to the whole trip.
> 
> Blog is updated and I can wholly recommend mc_roon's trip reports at TGR :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


The third and final installment of mc_roon's excellent (and highly recommended) TR is up at the TGR Forum: Gulmarg 2008 TR (3/3)

Highlights from Gulmarg '07/08 are here: Snowboarding Gulmarg

Read the whole story at: Gulmarg '07/08


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

I was in India last winter  didnt get to board as i was in Ragistan or som'n but im going again this winter, hope i get up to Kashmir


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

thinking of going to gulmarg in next Feb
since China is close to Kazakhstan & Kirgistan you couls rider there, coz I don't think that ping-tian could meet the guests in november.
uzbekistan is also good
but riding in this countries is not the only thing you could get- kazakhstan is nice to check how true Borat's movie is.
also Georgia seems to be nice- gudauri.info or gudauri.com

heliboarding is aviable in kirgistan, but what's the reason to do heliboarding somewhere else while in Gulmar you do not have to pay for heli?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

*Gulmarg '08/09*



Smexx said:


> thinking of going to gulmarg in next Feb...
> ...heliboarding is aviable in kirgistan, but what's the reason to do heliboarding somewhere else while in Gulmar you do not have to pay for heli?


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Getting ready for next winter - Gulmarg '08/09


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

*2008-2009*

i will be in chengdu in west china near tibet for the winter most likely.
i know i can take a train to Lhasa in tibet and then cross to nepal and then to india. sounds like a week at least to get to khasmir.

riding looks unreal as its all above the tree line? right??

depending on how much time and mulla i have i might try swing by!

led zeppelin song anyone!! ha.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Lot's of great articles on Gulmarg have been coming out. It sounds like most of it is in the trees type stuff, but amazing none the less. Backcountry mag has done some good articles on it. You might be able to find some info online at the site. The snow sounds plentiful and deep. Uncrowded, and if you are willing to hoof it, the possibilities look amazing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

*kashmir*

st. anton austria without people!

from the vid on the kashmir/gulmarg sight it looks like a lot of high alt stuff..
no lift line and no one to ruin your freshies!

nice.

i think i will check it out.

ride the loveland pass free basin this year?
how was the expansion down the pass at a-basin?
hit it either.
thanx for the imput- i miss 'rado!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I heard the expansion was good at A Basin. Personally I haven't been to it. I did some lines in Grizzly Gulch off of Loveland Pass. The day was unfortunately cut short. Lot's of stuff around Berthoud Pass this year, as per usual.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

*Gulmarg '08/09*



killclimbz said:


> Lot's of great articles on Gulmarg have been coming out. It sounds like most of it is in the trees type stuff, but amazing none the less. Backcountry mag has done some good articles on it. You might be able to find some info online at the site. The snow sounds plentiful and deep. Uncrowded, and if you are willing to hoof it, the possibilities look amazing.


The possibilities are truly endless, plus anyone with a pair of skins, AT gear, or a splitboard can access great terrain without even getting on the gondola. The access road from Tangmarg up to Gulmarg zigs and zags up a steep approach that is nicely treed and holds great snow as it faces NE and stays cool, shaded and dry. The gondola at Gulmarg is two-stage: first stage (2650-3050m) runs through forest and small meadows, has one groomed run, and is generally low-angle terrain that bogs down in deep snow, while the second stage (3050-3950m) is almost wholly above the treeline and is nicely pitched. That's about 3000 vertical feet of open fall-line powder without a tree or obstacle for each lap on the top stage.

As for the amount of coverage Gulmarg has received from this season it is increasing substantially from previous seasons and the quality is generally very good (exception: shaky head cam footage with the whoo-whoo soundtrack). :laugh: Most of it, and the best of it, is gathered here at Gulmarg '08/09


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ummm that just looks slightly "fun". Yeah, it's one of those places on the list for me. Have splitboard will travel...


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

*re: WAVE OF VIOLENCE ROCKS INDIA*



killclimbz said:


> Ummm that just looks slightly "fun". Yeah, it's one of those places on the list for me. Have splitboard will travel...


Sh*t!
They are going nuts in India:
Explosions in Gujarat kill 45
Bombs in Bangalore
And in Kashmir:
Pakistan & India Trade Fire On the LoC
Grenade Kills 9 at Srinagar Bus Depot
Wave of Violence Rocks Kashmir
Grenade Attack Rocks Gulmarg


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

*Trip Reports: Gulmarg '08/09*

Returned from Kashmir and posted up these trip reports at TGR. Rather than re-posting in their entirety, the links and topics are provided below:

*TR: GULMARG '08/09* - *THE GULMARG GONDOLA*
*TR: GULMARG '08/09* - *TERRAIN, PT. ONE*
*TR: GULMARG '08/09* - *TERRAIN, PT. TWO*
*TR: GULMARG '08/09* - *SHARKS FIN*
*TR: GULMARG '08/09* - *COMMUTING TO GULMARG*
*TR: GULMARG '08/09* - *23 MARCH: 1 GONDOLA, 1 DAY, 2 RIDERS*
*TR: GULMARG '08/09* - *KASHMIR HUMOR*


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

So I see that you have a split board there in the picture. I have always wondered what the benefits are to a split board compared to any other backcountry board. Does anybody have an explanation?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

bubbachubba340 said:


> So I see that you have a split board there in the picture. I have always wondered what the benefits are to a split board compared to any other backcountry board. Does anybody have an explanation?


Touring
.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Yo burtonoutlaw, its nzbl from splitboard.com, any info on your mates board he left in gulmarg? he hasn't responded to my last email, donno if that means i should fuck off or if hes forgotten.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

nzboardlife said:


> Yo burtonoutlaw, its nzbl from splitboard.com, any info on your mates board he left in gulmarg? he hasn't responded to my last email, donno if that means i should fuck off or if hes forgotten.


He might be overwhelmed by a recent move to South Africa. Hit him back.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Panama....very nice TR`s ....:thumbsup:


 Thanks! Sick trip, going back this winter again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

tell me more about good hotels-apartments in Gulmarg. pls


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Smexx said:


> tell me more about good hotels-apartments in Gulmarg. pls


Hotel Hilltop may be the best for location; it's among the most expensive. The Pine Palace is the best for location and food, and is less expensive. Both are located close to the gondola. The Kingsley is less expensive than either but is in the town, and so it is a 15-20 minute walk to the gondi.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

tnx
and what is the way for booking? what the average price for accomodation?
no apartments (not hotels I mean) aviable?
how long does the season last?


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

apartments... lol

Im staying at the global this coming winter


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

nzboardlife said:


> Im staying at the global this coming winter


Were you there last winter?


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

nah mate, this will be my first time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

*Gulmarg '09/10*

Bump for Dave-O


----------

